# Is it possible to change the resolution of the render window?



## [ZT]ORION (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi

I would like to change the res of the render Window because I have problems with high resolutions (at 1600x1200 or higher)
Especcially CS source hangs after a few minutes.
It is definetely not a problem with overheating, so I would like to test it with ATI tool at higher res, like 1600x1200 window


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 27, 2005)

it does not make any difference if the window is bigger .. heat output and load is the same


----------

